# Wadkin Woodworking Machinery Leicester 2011



## MD (May 24, 2011)

Wadkin History
In 1897 John Wadkin founded the company alongside his brother in law Mr W Jarvis. The company was formed following an idea to invent a machine that would be so versatile that it could carry out operations that were originally done by hand. John Wadkin titled this machine, "a pattern milling machine" The partnership was not successful and Mr Wadkin eventually left the company. Mr Jarvis then acquired the help of Mr Wallace Goddard with the intention to expand the business.
Mr Jarvis became acquainted with a Greek gentleman by the name of Ionades who invented an advanced carburettor. General Motors in the US confirmed that they were interested and invited Mr Jarvis for a meeting to discuss, which led to Mr Jarvis booking a place on the Titanic as a means of travel and the disastrous result that he went down with the ill-fated liner.
This left Mr Wallace Goddard with a business in Leicester and no-one to run it. Luckily he had a son that took charge and this continued until 1927 when Mr J Wallace passed away.
The 1914-1918 war saw the Government ask Wadkin for help to develop a machine that could turn out wooden propellers for the R.A.F. at a high-speed rate. After the war the demand for woodworking machinery was at a tremendous upsurge.
In the 1920's the development of the integral electric drive led to the introduction of more efficient types of woodworking machines. Wadkin pioneered high production machines that operated at much higher speeds than before and had better finished woodwork.
Throughout the 1930's Wadkin extended their range and entered the high technology market and began making larger, high production woodworking machines such as moulders and double ender machines.
The first Wadkin numerically controlled machine was produced in 1956 and the machine proved to be successful and generated much interest from the industry.
From the 1990's Wadkin recognised the need to develop back up service support to its machine customers, and developed a nationwide network of engineers in developing its customer response team, which still stands today offering support 365 days a year.
Since this, Wadkin have been at the forefront of development and have been named the first British business to be accredited as a learning company by UK Woodchain.
In 2010 following the liquidation of Wadkin Limited, the intellectual propert rights were purchased by Nottingham based woodworking machinery distributors and manufacturers A L Dalton Ltd. This move brought together two long established woodworking machinery suppliers who have traded with each other for over 50 years and accumulated over 200 years experience in the industry between them....

visited with goldie




main-door by M D Allen, on Flickr




waiting-room by M D Allen, on Flickr




wait by M D Allen, on Flickr




glassbricks by M D Allen, on Flickr




mullion by M D Allen, on Flickr




cycles by M D Allen, on Flickr




letters by M D Allen, on Flickr




den by M D Allen, on Flickr




the chairmans garage by M D Allen, on Flickr




office3 by M D Allen, on Flickr

sorry for the amount of photos 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattdonut/sets/72157626712687702/


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 24, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for the history and excellent pictures - not too many, IMO.


----------



## Munchh (May 24, 2011)

I'll bet that four cutter(? could be a two or a moulding planer) in your penultimate pic is more reliable than the one in my workshop MD. Wadkin certainly knew how to make good woodwork machinery. Thanks for this, made my day seeing this post.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 25, 2011)

A few of mine...


----------



## Snips86x (May 25, 2011)

Did you go through any of the documents shown in the second to last image?


----------



## Richard Davies (May 25, 2011)

I remember some of the offices at school having lights like the one in the 3rd picture.


----------



## Tiv123 (May 25, 2011)

*Wadkin*

Great set of pics, i visited Wadkin many times in the 1980's to get spare parts for the 5 cutter moulder i worked as a wood machinist for a Long Eaton based furniture manf. It was a really busy place and cannot believe it has shut, suppose thats progress.


----------



## Foxylady (May 27, 2011)

What a great piece of manufacturing history. Interesting building too. Cheers, Matt & Goldie. Really enjoyed that.


----------

